# Forum General General Discussion  Special Russian Method against a cold or the flu?

## Mordan

I have got a cold 
and a friend of mine has the flu 
why? cuz temperature went down from 18 to 10. (all in celsius) 
While in Russia, you live with -10 - 20. How do you cope with that?

----------


## adoc

Common cold is a viral infectious disease, and it has very little to do with weather conditions and nothing to do with witchcraft.  C'mon guys, it's the 21st century. 
Drink plenty of liquid, Mordan, and rest.  To avoid a cold, wash your hands more often and minimize the use of public transportation if possible.  And don't pick your nose.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> While in Russia, you live with -10 - 20. How do you cope with that?

 Got used to low temperatures  :: 
I walked outside at -35 when I was in Siberia, fine  ::

----------


## Remyisme

drink a lot of hot tea with honey cover yourself in a hot blanket when you sit home.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Yeah, hot tea with honey or with raspberry jam. When I was the kid they also made me drink hot milk mixed with honey and a little piece of butter. It kinda helps but it's sooo unpalatable.

----------


## Scorpio

In fact, the epidemies of the flu are rather common in Russia. (Try to go to http://www.yandex.ru, enter "Эпидемия гриппа" and find a lot of links...)
I completely agree, what low temperature is not much of importance here. Coldness alone doesn't matter -- if you're dressed adequately, it can't harm much. That's why most flu epidemies happen in autumn/spring instead of winter: when lots people still (already) dressed too lightly for a season, and it "helps" them to catch cold.

----------


## VendingMachine

Screw the cold. Excersize more.

----------


## Dobry

::   
adoc's correct about weather.  The temperature does not directly affect you getting the flu. 
A drop in temperature only has 2 effects on your health... it can weaken your immune system, so you become more susceptible to germs and viruses from other people... and cold air is less dynamic, allowing germs and viruses to linger in the air longer (different from summer). 
Oops... I forgot a third... cold temperatures can cause hypothermia, which can result in death.  So... stay warm!    ::   
Cold weather does not "cause" colds or flu illnesses. 
For a treatment, I've always preferred my father-in-law's remedy... honey tea, with a spoon or two of cider vinegar.  And when the women aren't looking, add a shot of bourbon whiskey.  Actually, it tastes pretty good!    ::

----------


## Юрка

> While in Russia, you live with -10 - 20. How do you cope with that?

 1) На улице: тёплая одежда. http://www.bask.ru/catalog/syntheticwea ... icjackets/
2) В городе: водяное отопление.
В деревне: печь. http://belkamin.narod.ru/pech_shwedka.htm
Дополнительно: электрические обогреватели. http://climat-club.ru/PHILIPS-HD-3446.htm
3) С мёдом и малиной осторожнее, так как это лекарство. Можно наоборот простудиться ещё больше.

----------


## charlestonian

Drink a lot of vodka :: . Then, you'll ask yourself, what cold? what flu?  ::

----------


## Dobry

> Drink a lot of vodka. Then, you'll ask yourself, what cold? what flu?

 That's the spirit!!!  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Maker sure you eat healthy and get all the vitamins you can during a day. I particularily reccomend you to drink fish oil every day, young man!

----------


## MasterAdmin

Попробуй сходить в баню или сауну! Если ты не сильно простыл, то поможет.

----------


## Орчун

vodka or cognag  ::

----------


## Тоби

Is it not a good idea to take some cold medicine if travelling? 
I just read somewhere(but cant find it) that certain medicine is not allowed.

----------


## detail

At first when you feel sick, eat less. Every meal is a poison, don't overload your organism with work, it needs to cope with the virus. Drink much to let your organizm get rid of virus' toxines quicker. Take something that contains vitamine C. Dress warmly, even if you don't feel cold - higher temperature destroys viruses quicker, that's why body temperature rises itself when you are sick - so put on a sweter to feel just a bit hot. Gargle regularly (once in an hour or better in 30 minutes). 
I rarely take medcines that promise to quickly cope with symptoms. You want to heal rather that just to hide them. 
Usually I feel okay the next day, but I know my organizm is weak and don't dare to subject myself to cold, neither to go to crowded places (I don't want to catch another thing, nor to spread my virus).

----------


## charlestonian

> I have got a cold 
> and a friend of mine has the flu 
> why? cuz temperature went down from 18 to 10. (all in celsius) 
> While in Russia, you live with -10 - 20. How do you cope with that?

 But seriously, once you get it, there is nothing you can do to get rid of it. You can lessen your suffering by taking medicine, and using home remedies, but you are not going get rid of it. Let it slide, it will go away, eventually.
You could've prevented it by taking a flu shot in advance, but once you got it - only time will heal.

----------


## basurero

Для того, чтобы предотвратить атаку гриппа, просто перестань мыть руки на каждом шагу. Иммунная система станет крепче.   ::

----------


## charlestonian

> Для того, чтобы предотвратить атаку гриппа, просто перестань мыть руки на каждом шагу. Иммунная система станет крепче.

  Wow... never heard of that one...

----------


## JJ

> Для того, чтобы предотвратить атаку гриппа, просто перестань мыть руки на каждом шагу.

 Ну может от гриппа это и поможет, не знаю, но дизентерию и тиф подхватишь тока так!

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by basurero  Для того, чтобы предотвратить атаку гриппа, просто перестань мыть руки на каждом шагу.   Ну может от гриппа это и поможет, не знаю, но дизентерию и тиф подхватишь тока так!

   ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

Why are people from warm countries so worried about how we can survive extreme cold? And why do so many people believe that it is very cold in Russia? I agree that there are very cold areas in Russia. The territory they occupy is called permafrost, as you may know. But a very small proportion of the population of Russia lives in these areas. Even if we consider cities like Novosibirsk where it can get really cold, people don't complain about cold affecting their health unless heating is in good nick. 
Even when temperatures in the Moscow area dropped as low as -30C last winter, I still played ice-hockey and didn't get a cold.  
If you are dressed warm enough, the chance of hypothermia equals the chance of getting a serious sunstroke at very high temperatures without wearing any protective clothing.

----------


## VendingMachine

It is excruciatingly cold in Russia. Many foreigners coming to Russia for the first time turn up their toes within their first 10 minutes off the plane. I myself wear special protective gear for a week or two after returning from a trip to neigbouring Finland. Their cold is much more civilised and democractical and it pays taxes.

----------


## mooman

> While in Russia, you live with -10 - 20. How do you cope with that?
> 			
> 		  Got used to low temperatures 
> I walked outside at -35 when I was in Siberia, fine

 madness madness lol do u die when u come to africa  ::  hahaha what did u walk out in a jacuzzi ???

----------


## VendingMachine

mooman,there's nothing mad about going out when it's -35C - it's not as cold as your propaganda ridden media will have you believe. and no, we don't die in Africa.

----------


## mooman

> mooman,there's nothing mad about going out when it's -35C - it's not as cold as your propaganda ridden media will have you believe. and no, we don't die in Africa.

 
hahaha sore bugger propaganda machine my ass , lol its called a joke in english  ::  you are meant to laugh  ::  my swedish friends find the heat takes some getting used to and not the humidity but the sun is hotter it burns you even I after being in the UK for 6 months get burned something that never happened to me while I lived there  ::  k lighten up lol media machine sheesh really where do u get these funny ideas .....do i look american to u hahaha

----------


## mooman

> Why are people from warm countries so worried about how we can survive extreme cold? And why do so many people believe that it is very cold in Russia? I agree that there are very cold areas in Russia. The territory they occupy is called permafrost, as you may know. But a very small proportion of the population of Russia lives in these areas. Even if we consider cities like Novosibirsk where it can get really cold, people don't complain about cold affecting their health unless heating is in good nick. 
> Even when temperatures in the Moscow area dropped as low as -30C last winter, I still played ice-hockey and didn't get a cold.  
> If you are dressed warm enough, the chance of hypothermia equals the chance of getting a serious sunstroke at very high temperatures without wearing any protective clothing.

 you want to know why .....let me enlighten you ...i freeze my ass off in the uk and its hardly colder than russia i dress warmly and i get so depressed in winter its not funny ....when i first came to this country from my south african winter to english summer ....i did not even realise the differance i thought it was still cold and never took my jacket off since then i have gotten used to it and when i went back to south africa to summer I got so burnt it was not funny....i had never been so burnt like that in my life honestly I thought being tanned brown was genetic i never knew that you could lose it , i dont know about genetics but i have seen my russian friends in my country and they turn red they use sun screen and they burn quite easily some are better than others......I on the other hand cannot handle the cold some people cannot i have never gotten used to it it pierces every fiber of my body and I find it unbearably depressing to not see the sun for a couple of months. Saying that I think I have a right to wonder.

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by ReDSanchous  Why are people from warm countries so worried about how we can survive extreme cold? And why do so many people believe that it is very cold in Russia? I agree that there are very cold areas in Russia. The territory they occupy is called permafrost, as you may know. But a very small proportion of the population of Russia lives in these areas. Even if we consider cities like Novosibirsk where it can get really cold, people don't complain about cold affecting their health unless heating is in good nick. 
> Even when temperatures in the Moscow area dropped as low as -30C last winter, I still played ice-hockey and didn't get a cold.  
> If you are dressed warm enough, the chance of hypothermia equals the chance of getting a serious sunstroke at very high temperatures without wearing any protective clothing.   you want to know why .....let me enlighten you ...i freeze my ass off in the uk and its hardly colder than russia i dress warmly and i get so depressed in winter its not funny ....when i first came to this country from my south african winter to english summer ....i did not even realise the differance i thought it was still cold and never took my jacket off since then i have gotten used to it and when i went back to south africa to summer I got so burnt it was not funny....i had never been so burnt like that in my life honestly I thought being tanned brown was genetic i never knew that you could lose it , i dont know about genetics but i have seen my russian friends in my country and they turn red they use sun screen and they burn quite easily some are better than others......I on the other hand cannot handle the cold some people cannot i have never gotten used to it it pierces every fiber of my body and I find it unbearably depressing to not see the sun for a couple of months. Saying that I think I have a right to wonder.

   ::   ::   ::  Are you on some kind of drugs  ::   ::   ::

----------


## shadow1

The coldest place I have ever been was Mineapolis in the winter.  It got down to -29C one morning.  When I first stepped outside, I could not breathe.  But I got used to it eventually. 
We used to take a cup of warm water, through it in the air and watch it freeze in the air.

----------


## VendingMachine

> hahaha sore bugger propaganda machine my ass......
> do i look american to u hahaha

 You look like someone who wants his feet on both side of the Pond what with "bugger" and "ass"  ::  For pity's sake, mate, use the English word for that particular part in the human anatomy  ::

----------


## VendingMachine

Walking down the street at -30C you will see many people explode - the blood freezes and rips their bodies open like a can of beans. Usual scene for most Siberian towns. At first it shocks you, but then you stop noticing it... Bwahahahahahahahah

----------


## mooman

> Originally Posted by mooman  hahaha sore bugger propaganda machine my ass......
> do i look american to u hahaha   You look like someone who wants his feet on both side of the Pond what with "bugger" and "ass"  For pity's sake, mate, use the English word for that particular part in the human anatomy

 hey boet , kyk he en lekker luister na my kerel.... u check it out bra , i come from a multicultural country dude its called the rainbow nation the New South Africa ...and my slang is so huge its not funny we have 11 national languages  my china check it out before u start tuning like some pikanin get with the program its called ubuntu coming together. Eish u make me laugh hhahaha sore bugger hahaha

----------


## VendingMachine

Ever heard of "when in Rome"? So when in London, do as them Cockneys do.  ::  Awroi', me old china? 
P.S. Shall I give you a hand with punctuation?  ::

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine        Originally Posted by mooman  hahaha sore bugger propaganda machine my ass......
> do i look american to u hahaha   You look like someone who wants his feet on both side of the Pond what with "bugger" and "ass"  For pity's sake, mate, use the English word for that particular part in the human anatomy    hey boet , kyk he en lekker luister na my kerel.... u check it out bra , i come from a multicultural country dude its called the rainbow nation the New South Africa ...and my slang is so huge its not funny we have 11 national languages  my china check it out before u start tuning like some pikanin get with the program its called ubuntu coming together. Eish u make me laugh hhahaha sore bugger hahaha

 The problem is, this is an English-Russian forum... Try to use one of these languages  ::

----------


## mooman

> Originally Posted by mooman        Originally Posted by VendingMachine        Originally Posted by mooman  hahaha sore bugger propaganda machine my ass......
> do i look american to u hahaha   You look like someone who wants his feet on both side of the Pond what with "bugger" and "ass"  For pity's sake, mate, use the English word for that particular part in the human anatomy    hey boet , kyk he en lekker luister na my kerel.... u check it out bra , i come from a multicultural country dude its called the rainbow nation the New South Africa ...and my slang is so huge its not funny we have 11 national languages  my china check it out before u start tuning like some pikanin get with the program its called ubuntu coming together. Eish u make me laugh hhahaha sore bugger hahaha   The problem is, this is an English-Russian forum... Try to use one of these languages

 Which particular version of English and Russian are we striving for here.

----------


## mooman

> Ever heard of "when in Rome"? So when in London, do as them Cockneys do.  Awroi', me old china? 
> P.S. Shall I give you a hand with punctuation?

 You are straying off the point in the hopes of slandering my good name. I mentioned how by staying in colder climates the heat from warmer ones seems more severe.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Which particular version of English and Russian are we striving for here.

 Oxbridge toff and Moscow university graduate respectively, of course.   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I though the South African winter is quite hot, or is it not in December?

----------


## charlestonian

> I though the South African winter is quite hot, or is it not in December?

 December is summertime in the Southern Hemisphere  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

That's what I was afraid of.

----------


## mooman

> I though the South African winter is quite hot, or is it not in December?

 It is hot and it is summer , but if I had to give you a temperature range you would find that in Russia and most parts of Europe to. What a person does not realize though and what I was referring to is that the sun is hotter it burns you so that you feel like a roast chicken , it is a different kind of heat  ::

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  I though the South African winter is quite hot, or is it not in December?   It is hot and it is summer , but if I had to give you a temperature range you would find that in Russia and most parts of Europe to. What a person does not realize though and what I was referring to is that the sun is hotter it burns you so that you feel like a roast chicken , it is a different kind of heat

 В Южно-африканской республике температура может достигать тридцати градусов в середине июля. Ужас!

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by mooman        Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  I though the South African winter is quite hot, or is it not in December?   It is hot and it is summer , but if I had to give you a temperature range you would find that in Russia and most parts of Europe to. What a person does not realize though and what I was referring to is that the sun is hotter it burns you so that you feel like a roast chicken , it is a different kind of heat    В Южно-африканской республике температура может достигать тридцати градусов в середине июля. Ужас!

 If you mean 30 degrees Fahrenheit in mid-July, it's not unusual: July is *winter* in the Southern Hemisphere  ::

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by basurero        Originally Posted by mooman        Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  I though the South African winter is quite hot, or is it not in December?   It is hot and it is summer , but if I had to give you a temperature range you would find that in Russia and most parts of Europe to. What a person does not realize though and what I was referring to is that the sun is hotter it burns you so that you feel like a roast chicken , it is a different kind of heat    В Южно-африканской республике температура может достигать тридцати градусов в середине июля. Ужас!   If you mean 30 degrees Fahrenheit in mid-July, it's not unusual: July is *winter* in the Southern Hemisphere

 Нет, я имел в виду, что даже зимой температура может достигать тридцати градусов на шкале Цельсия. То есть у них в принципе зимы нет! Какой ужас!

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian        Originally Posted by basurero        Originally Posted by mooman        Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  I though the South African winter is quite hot, or is it not in December?   It is hot and it is summer , but if I had to give you a temperature range you would find that in Russia and most parts of Europe to. What a person does not realize though and what I was referring to is that the sun is hotter it burns you so that you feel like a roast chicken , it is a different kind of heat    В Южно-африканской республике температура может достигать тридцати градусов в середине июля. Ужас!   If you mean 30 degrees Fahrenheit in mid-July, it's not unusual: July is *winter* in the Southern Hemisphere    Нет, я имел в виду, что даже зимой температура может достигать тридцати градусов на шкале Цельсия. То есть у них в принципе зимы нет! Какой ужас!

 I think +30 C in July is an exception for South Africa. Usually, winter air temperature there does not reach that high. What year do you refer to?  http://www.cape-town.info/south-africa-weather-climate/ 
"Lying between the Indian and Atlantic Oceans, Cape Town enjoys mild winters and pleasant summers. Summer temperatures in December to February range from around 15 to 27 degrees Celsius (60 to 80 degrees Fahrenheit), whilst in the *winter months of June to August average temperatures are between 7 to 20 degrees Celsius (45 to 70 degrees Fahrenheit).* Rainfall is moderate throughout the year and there are refreshing sea breezes which can sometimes turn a little bracing during the winter."

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Hey that climate sounds a little like the Bay Area in California! Today it was 15 degrees celsius; it was freezing!

----------


## Dobry

I'm missing Alaska, I'm missing Alaska!   ::

----------


## charlestonian

> I'm missing Alaska, I'm missing Alaska!

   ::

----------


## Оля

> тридцати градусов по шкале Цельсия.

----------


## mooman

[quote=charlestonian][quote=basurero][quote=charlestonian][quote=basurero][quote=mooman][quote="kalinka_vinnie":3d11d3nv]I though the South African winter is quite hot, or is it not in December?[/quote] 
It is hot and it is summer , but if I had to give you a temperature range you would find that in Russia and most parts of Europe to. What a person does not realize though and what I was referring to is that the sun is hotter it burns you so that you feel like a roast chicken , it is a different kind of heat  :: [/quote] 
В Южно-африканской республике температура может достигать тридцати градусов в середине июля. Ужас![/quote] 
If you mean 30 degrees Fahrenheit in mid-July, it's not unusual: July is [b]winter[/b] in the Southern Hemisphere  :: [/quote] 
Нет, я имел в виду, что даже зимой температура может достигать тридцати градусов на шкале Цельсия. То есть у них в принципе зимы нет! Какой ужас![/quote] 
I think +30 C in July is an exception for South Africa. Usually, winter air temperature there does not reach that high. What year do you refer to? 
[url="http://www.cape-town.info/south-africa-weather-climate/"]http://www.cape-town.info/south-africa-weather-climate/[/url] 
"Lying between the Indian and Atlantic Oceans, Cape Town enjoys mild winters and pleasant summers. Summer temperatures in December to February range from around 15 to 27 degrees Celsius (60 to 80 degrees Fahrenheit), whilst in the *winter months of June to August average temperatures are between 7 to 20 degrees Celsius (45 to 70 degrees Fahrenheit).* Rainfall is moderate throughout the year and there are refreshing sea breezes which can sometimes turn a little bracing during the winter."[/quote:3d11d3nv] 
In peak summer it reaches 35 degrees celsius if the wind blows its ok. HaHa "refreshing sea breezes which can sometimes turn a little bracing during winter." haha buses overturn , ships sink and power lines fall due to the wind haha a little bracing  ::  Like I said you cant compare from temperatures , trust me that sun is hot it burns. Surface temp may come down because of the wind off the sea.

----------


## VendingMachine

mooman, you don't know what you're talking about - come to Tixie, north of the Polar Circle in Russia, the sun is so mericless you'll be as much of a roast chicken up there as you say you are down there in SA.  Five minutes, I give you five minutes, no more, before you'll have a team of paramedics rushing towards you to save youm - it's that kinda hostile heat we get here but we don't complain about it, no sir we don't.

----------


## love.angel

OH MY GOODNESS
It dropped from 18 to 10 and you're complaining!
10 is warm weather still! 
The way to cope with -20 is to just dress warmly, however, temperature has nothing to do with catching a cold (as I'm sure most people have already told you).

----------


## capecoddah

Tempurature is a relative thing... When I lived in Ft. Laud., I saw people wearing jackets when it was 50°F and I laughed. 3 years later I visited the north in winter and I froze my a$$ of at a balmy 0°C, I came to visit in the summer and wasn't hot @ 90°F. One becomes acclimatized to their environs... I live in a temparate zone now, so when I got to extreme areas of cold or hot, I deal with it and don't whine. 
As far as colds & flu... I stay away from sick people and if I do get ill, I stay home and watch "The Price Is Right" like everyone else   ::

----------


## charlestonian

Air temperature *is not the only factor* that affects how comfortable we feel. The same temperature can have a different affect when combined with other factors. For instance, people in desert  tolerate heat much easier than people near the coast.  *Factors Affecting Human Comfort Include:*  
Air temperature is the most significant ambient factor which affects our internal temperature and our level of comfort. But, it is not the only factor involved; air speed, humidity and mean radiant temperature must also be considered. Each of these four factors has a direct influence on the rate at which the body loses or gains heat to or from the surroundings.  *Air Temperature -* 
This affects temperature difference between the body and the surroundings, consequently affecting the rate of heat loss or gain by convection.   *Air Speed -* 
This affects the rate at which the body loses heat by convection. The chill factor is one way to quantify the effects of air speed on heat loss. An air temperature of 35°F and a wind speed of 20 miles/hour combine to give a wind chill temperature of 11.2°F. This means that a body exposed to 35°F air and 20 mile/hour wind loses heat at the same rate as a body exposed to 11.2°F and no wind. Air speed is also very important during summer when the body is trying to lose heat to maintain comfort.   *Mean Radiant Temperature (MRT) -* 
MRT is the average of the surface temperature of the surroundings with which the body can exchange heat by radiant transfer. Radiant heat transfer to and from the body is quite apparent when sitting near a fireplace (high MRT) or large cold window area (low MRT).   *Humidity -* 
Affects the rate at which the body loses heat by evaporation. During hot weather, high humidity increases discomfort by making it more difficult to evaporate perspiration into the air.  http://www.leeric.lsu.edu/bgbb/7/ecep/comfort/a/a.htm

----------


## ReDSanchous

> Tempurature is a relative thing... When I lived in Ft. Laud., I saw people wearing jackets when it was 50°F and I laughed. 3 years later I visited the north in winter and I froze my a$$ of at a balmy 0°C, I came to visit in the summer and wasn't hot @ 90°F. One becomes acclimatized to their environs... I live in a temparate zone now, so when I got to extreme areas of cold or hot, I deal with it and don't whine. 
> As far as colds & flu... I stay away from sick people and if I do get ill, I stay home and watch "The Price Is Right" like everyone else

 I agree with you. As I've already said, I don't believe that a cold largely results from extreme temperatures. If you dress warmly, nothing but your own stupidity can cause a cold. Statistically, the young are more susceptible to catching a cold in the winter because they don't believe in warm clothes or they simply want to show off. The majority of grown-ups appreciate warmth and try to dress warmly at all times.

----------


## Dobry

Am I repeating myself?  I am sorry if I'm repeating myself. 
Sickness (colds and flu) result from a person's immune system weakening.  This is common in cold weather, because a person's body must work much harder to maintain warmth... more nourishment, calories, protein and fat... much more stress on the body = weakened immune system. 
And germs/viruses remain in a cold-air environment longer, than in a warm-air environment. 
So, people usually develop sickness much more easily in cold-air environments... and then transmit the sickness to others easily...because of _weakened immune systems_. 
The temperature itself does not cause illness... except for hypothermia (body's core-temperature drops rapidly), which can kill a person. 
I have been in extreme cold temperatures for many periods of days... and I did not suffer sickness, cold or flu... except _sometimes_ from other people who were sick.  
O.K... I'll be quiet again.    ::

----------


## capecoddah

To catch a simple cold isn't a BAD idea.... It makes you tougher. I know, it sounds insane but: Chicken Pox. Mothers used to send their kids to play with the kid that had Chicken Pox. Get it out of the way while young. It's potentially fatal in adults. I had the Pox during my parents 25th wedding anniversary, I gave it to Mr. Polson, he hated me forever. At his funeral his wife and son both told me "He hated you"   ::   
I deal with the 'sniffles' every year, but I can tough out a major ICK because of it. Chicken soup (Jewish Penacillian)<sp>, juice, rest and Bob Barker will help.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I never had so many friends as when I had chicken pox  ::

----------


## basurero

> If you dress warmly, nothing but your own stupidity can cause a cold.

 Но от глупости других невозможно защищаться.   ::   Скорее всего, большой процент людей, которые простывают,  схватывают насморки только по вине других.

----------


## charlestonian

Hey, if you are so afraid of germs, do what Howard Hughes did in his recluse years: don't shake hands, use paper towels to pick up objects, and wear Kleenex boxes as shoes.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Оля

> схватывают насморк_ только по вине других.

----------


## ReDSanchous

> If you dress warmly, nothing but your own stupidity can cause a cold.
> 			
> 		  Но от глупости других невозможно защищаться.    Скорее всего, большой процент людей, которые простывают,  схватывают насморки только по вине других.

 You're probably right. You can't insure yourself against catching a cold from other people. But I was referring to the stupidity that is caused by people getting drunk for example and ending up in hospital. Also, the stupidity can occur in the case of a young person thinking that it's not cold enough for him to put on a hat. 
I assume that you are referring to already infected people. In this regard we can probably see stupidity as something you have very little chance of escaping. You can't possibly escape the stupidity of those infected people who  travel with you on the subway/

----------


## Бармалей

Well, judging by recent events, radioactive thallium ingestion is apparently a new way of making sure you don't get the flu or a cold...

----------


## charlestonian

Happy turkey day y'all

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Happy turkey day y'all

  ONE POST IS ENOUGH! ...
...
С днем спасбодавлением!  ::

----------


## Basil77

> С днем спасбодавлением!

 Тогда уж "спасибодавания"   ::  . Ты прикалываешься или правда не знаешь, что "Thanksgiving Day" переводится как "День Благодарения"?  ::

----------


## ST

yeah!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  С днем спасбодавлением!    Тогда уж "спасибодавания"   . Ты прикалываешься или правда не знаешь, что "Thanksgiving Day" переводится как "День Благодарения"?

 Разве!   ::  Да, Спасибодавания звучит более естественно чем День благодарения!   ::   
Раньше я придумал слово: Благоспасибо. Но никому (кроме меня) это не понравилось. теперь попробую спасибодавания!

----------


## Basil77

> Разве!   Да, Спасибодавания звучит более естественно, чем День благодарения!     Ещё раньше я придумал слово: Благоспасибо. Но никому (кроме меня) это не понравилось. теперь попробую спасибодавания!

----------


## capecoddah

Curiosity...
Are Flu shots well available in Russia this year?
They seem to be available at pharmacies and supermarkets here, but Doctors have a hard time finding them. I drove my Senior Citizen father to the local Fire Department that was giving them out. LOTS of old folks (not too many poor people in my area), I stayed outside and figured a cigarette would keep the germs/baccilli/viri away. 
 The EMT (Emergency Medical Techs) gave me blue gloves and a face mask to help some of the local Seniors get on their bus home. I felt poorly about the mask and dropped it. I'm still a Boy Scout...  ::

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian  Happy turkey day y'all    ONE POST IS ENOUGH! ...
> ...
> С днем спасбо*давлением*!

   ::   ::   ::  Good one!

----------

